

Kevin Rose Weighs in on iPhone OS 3.0 - rogercosseboom
http://news.worldofapple.com/archives/2009/03/15/kevin-rose-weighs-in-on-iphone-os-30/

======
pclark
Kevin Rose, ah yes, that famous Apple predictor. <http://is.gd/nx0e>

~~~
herval
no matter how much the 'prophets' miss - there's always someone that finds
what they say relevant (and right). All hail the the marketing powers of
cognitive bias and huge audiences...

